# كيف اصنع الثنر



## محمد حسن توكة (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد ان اعرف كيفية صناعة الثنر 
لتخفيف البويات 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 يناير 2010)

انا اريد ان يوضح لى اى كيميائى التركيبة والنسب وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم كيم سول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معنى الحديث الدين النصيحة وهذه نصيحة لى قبلك اخى لابد ان تعلم ان زكاة العلم اخراجه بدون مقابل وكم تعلمنا كثيرا من اخواننا على هذا الملتقى المحترم بل ان بعض الاخوة اصبح لهم مهن وحرف ومجالات من خلال اخواننا الذين انعم الله عليهم بالعلم وتفضلوا علينا بما ليهم من خبرات وكان اكثر ما طلبوه هو الدعاء بظهر الغيب فجزاهم الله عنا كل خير ووفقنا الله واياك لما فيه صالح الاسلام والمسلمين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (16 يناير 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اريد ان اعرف كيفية صناعة الثنر
> لتخفيف البويات
> وشكرا لكم


انا الان مشغول ولكن في بحر الاسبوع القادم ساكتب لك ان شاء الله نسب الخلط وسوف تجد ما يسرك


----------



## abue tycer (18 يناير 2010)

*مقالة منقولة عن صناعة الثنر*

كشفت دراسة بحثية ميدانية عن "غش" و"تلاعب" و"تجاوزات" في مذيبات الدهانات "الثنر" والمعروف ب "التنر" تؤدي إلى احداث "اصفرار" ل "البويه" وقد يزداد الاثر مع مرور الوقت اضافة الى تركها لاثر لزج يؤدي الى استنشاق أبخرتها السامة فترة أطول الأمر الذي يضر بصحة العاملين والمستهلكين وتبين الدراسة التي أجراها المهندس يوسف محمد العامر زيادة نسبة العطريات بما يزيد عن 20% مما يسبب أضرارا صحية وبيئية لمستخدميها والمستهلكين ايضا ولأهمية "البحث" واهمية النتائج الخطيرة التي توصل اليها فانه يسرنا في "حماية المستهلك" ان ننشر "ملخص الدراسة والتقييم"..
دأب المستهلكون في الأسواق العربية على استخدام الكيروسين الخام في أغراض متعددة كمخفف للدهانات ومنظف، ونظرا لثبوت ضرر استخدام الكيروسين على الصحة العامة والبيئة، فقد حرص المهتمون على ايجاد بدائل ليس لها تأثير ضار او تقلله الى حد كبير، وبحمد الله تم تطوير الصناعة السعودية وقامت شركة صفرا المحدودة لانتاج المذيبات الهيدروكربونية في ينبع بأخذ الريادة في هذا المجال بانتاجها مذيبات صحية وهي روح النفط الأبيض العادي وعديم الرائحة.
هناك مجموعتان من المذيبات الهيدروكربونية:
الأولى: مجموعة المذيبات الأليفاتية (روح النفط الأبيض) والتي تسمى (الثنر البارد) وذلك لكونها خفيفة وقليلة العطريات، وهذه المجموعة هي المعنية في هذا البحث وتستخدم في اذابة الدهانات العادية.
الثانية: مجموعة المذيبات العطرية (الثنر الحار) لكونها ثقيلة ومرتفعة العطريات وتستخدم في اذابة الدهانات النارية (الزيتية).
روح النفط الأبيض:
هو مستقطر بترولي يستخدم كمذيب في الدهانات (الثنر) وفي التلميع والتنظيف الراقي والجاف والأغراض الصناعية الأخرى ويتم تصنيعه على مراحل نلخصها فيما يلي:
الحصول على الكيروسين الخام من مصافي النفط ويكون هو خام التغذية والمكون الأساسي لروح النفط الأبيض.
نزع الكبريت: ويتم في وحدة خاصة يخلط فيها خام التغذية مع الهيدروجين الذي يجب أن يكون عالي النقاوة وخاليا من الشوائب وتسمى هذه العملية HydroDesulfurization ) وفيها تتحول مركبات الكبريت الى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والحصول على نسبة كبريت لا تزيد عن 5أجزاء في المليون.
التقطير: ويتم بعد ازالة الكبريت انفصال خام التغذية الى ثلاثة منتجات هي: روح نفط ابيض خفيف وعادي وثقيل.
نزع العطريات: يتم في هذه المرحلة انتاج النفط الأبيض العديم الرائحة وذلك بازالة العطريات (Aromatics) المسببة للرائحة الضارة على الصحة وذلك باستخدام غاز الهيدروجين عالي النقاوة (99.99) والعوامل الحفازة للحصول على نسبة عطريات لا تزيد عن 1% وتسمى هذه العملية (HydroDesulfurization ).
البحث
عند القيام بسحب عدد من عينات مذيب الدهانات من الأسواق تبين الآتي:
عدم كتابة اسم الصانع في بعضها، ورقم وتاريخ دفعة الانتاج التي هي من متطلبات البيانات الايضاحية المذكورة في م ق س لروح النفط الأبيض رقم 
1994/[email protected] عند اجراء الفحص الظاهري تبين انها غير نقية وتميل الى اللون الأصفر وبها بعض الشوائب وهذا مخالف لما يجب أن يتوافر في مذيب الدهانات وهو أن يكون رائقا ونقيا وعديم اللون.
عند القيام باجراء بعض الاختبارات الحسية وذلك بمسحها على أسطح الجدران والأخشاب فإنها تركت اثرا اصفر اللون وقد زاد هذا الأثر وضوحا مع مرور الوقت، اما منتجي شركة صفرا وهما (روح النفط الأبيض) العادي وعديم الرائحة فإنهما نقيان ولم يتركا اي اثر حتى بعد مرور وقت طول، وهذا يعني ان تلك العينات تؤثر على لون الدهانات ولا تحافظ على طبيعتها، اما منتجي شركة صفرا فإنهما يحافظان على الدهانات ولا يغيران لونها.
تم اجراء الاختبارات المطلوبة في م ق س رقم 657لمنتجي شركة صفرا وهما روح النفط الأبيض العادي وعديم الرائحة وأربع عينات من الأسواق وذلك لمعرفة مطابقتها وتقييمها.
والغرض من هذا البحث هو التوعية وحماية المستهلك والحفاظ على الصحة العامة والبيئة.​ 
التقييم
الفحص الظاهري والاختبارات الحسية ونتائج الاختبارات لعينات الأسواق تبين ما يلي:
عدم النقاوة وعدم الشفافية.
عدم جفافها بالسرعة المطلوبة وترك اثر لزج مما يؤدي الى استنشاق ابخرتها السامة فترة اطول والاضرار بصحة العاملين والمستهلكين.
زيادة نسبة العطريات بنسبة تزيد عن 20% مما يسبب اضرارا صحية وبيئية لمستخدميها والمستهلكين.
عدم محافظتها على لون الدهانات بسبب عدم نقاوتها وعدم شفافيتها.
ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت (0.2%) هذا يسبب أضرارا صحية وأخطارا وتآكل في مادة العبوة وخاصة المخزنة لفترة طويلة، وهذا يرجع الى تواجد كبريتيد الهيدروجين وكبريتيد المركبتين وغيرهما من مركبات الكبريت الضارة، وكذلك بالنسبة لبقية الاختبارات فانها ليست ضمن الحدود ونتائجها متدنية، اضافة الى مخالفتها لمتطلبات البيانات الايضاحية التي ذكرت آنفا في البحث.
أما روح النفط الأبيض العادي وعديم الرائحة المنتجان من شركة صفرا فتتميز ب:
النقاوة والشفافية.
خلوها من الكبريت: لا تزيد نسبته في روح النفط الأبيض العادي عن 5جزء في المليون، وعديم الرائحة عن 1جزء في المليون.
لا تزيد نسبة العطريات الضارة بالصحة عن 15% في روح النفط الأبيض العادي 1% في عديم الرائحة.
سرعة جفافهما بدون انبعاث روائح نفاثة ضارة بالصحة او ابخرة سامة عن التدفئة او عند استخدامها كمشعل للفحم.
لا يسببان اي تآكل لأوعية التخزين.
يحافظان على طبيعة الدهانات ولا يغيران لونها بسبب نقاوتهما وشفافيتهما.
الاقتراحات
نقترح تمييز مذيب الدهانات عن الكيروسين المستخدم في الأغراض العامة من ناحية اللون، فمذيب الدهانات يجب ان يكون عديم اللون، أما الكيروسين المستخدم في الأغراض العامة فنقترح ان يكون له لون مميز حتى يكون واضحا للمستهلكين وحتى لا يستخدم احدهما مكان الآخر.​ 


​ 







​ 




[​










أعلى النموذج​



أسفل النموذج​


----------



## حيدر الملاح (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك abue tycer على التوضيح الرائع في الحقيقة قبل كم يوم اشتريت مادة ايبوكسي وهي مادتين وهما المادة والمصلب وقال لي صاحب المحل اخذ ثنر حار في الحقيقة لم اعرف السبب ولم اكن اعرف انا هناك حار وبارد فشكرا شكرا للتوضيح فوفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يااخوانى
اما بالنسبة للاخ العزيز كيم سول 
انا لا استطيع ان ادفع لك المبلغ لانه للاسف غير متوفر معى
وشكرا لكم وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الأسكندر (11 فبراير 2010)

والله العظيم لو اعلم لكنت اخبرتك وفقك الله ............... وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى اسكندر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 فبراير 2010)

فى انتظارك اخى الكريم الفتى النبيل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (14 فبراير 2010)

ايه مفيش ولا واحد عارف ولا ايه )


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 فبراير 2010)

يامسهل يارب


----------



## كيميائى اص (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اخى الفاضل
كلمه ثنر هى كلمه عامه تدل على مذيبات تستخدم فى الدهانات التى اساسها زيتى oil base paints وهى اكثر من نوع وشكل ومنها عامه miniral spirits وهو يكون ناتج من التقطير التجزيئى لزيت البترول( ولا ادرى ان كنت تملك برج تقطير ) :81::84::34:

وهناك مجموعه من المذيبات الاخرى التى تستخدم فى البويات 
acetone
mineral turpentine
turpentine
Naphtha
Toluene
White spirit
Xylene
Methyl ethyl ketone
Dimethylformamide
كل المذيبات السابقه يمكن ان تطلق عليها ثنرات
والاكثر استخداما هو white spirits 
والاكثر شيوعا هى turpentine
ولكن يمكن خلط مجموعه من المذيبات لتكون مناسبه لخلطه معينه ايبوكسى او ميلانين او لاكيه او غيره 
على حسب التركيبه 

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم كيميائى اص
بس انا اريد تركيبة الثنر التى تعبئ فى الجراكن او السوقى لتخفيف البويات وانا لا املك برج للتقطير


----------



## كيميائى اص (18 فبراير 2010)

اخى الفاضل التركيب هنا يعتمد على ماذا تريد بهذا التنر اى الاستخدام وايضا السعر
وكما قلت هو يكون خليط من المذيبات التى ذكرتها سابقا

وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم كيميائى اص
انا اريده لبويات السيارات الدوكو والاكريليك واللاكيهات
ويكون سعره رخيص الثمن
دمت بخير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 فبراير 2010)

يامسهل يارب


----------



## mido_lordship (22 فبراير 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> يامسهل يارب


 

تسمح لي اصدمك
اللي انت طالبه ده محدش هايجوبك عليه ......... هاقوللك صابرك عليا 
اللي عارف مش هايطلع سر صنعته بره لان المنافسه والسر في تجارة (مش صناعة ) الثنر لانك ببساطه مش هاتصنع حاجه انت هاتخلط بس السر في الخلطه ومقاديرها 

او هايقوللك خلطه ماتأكلكش عيش من الاخر (ممكن تقوم بالغرض منها صحيح ) بس مش بطريقه اقتصاديه 

انت ياباشا عاوز تركيبه خلطه زي اللي موجوده في السوق زي( الدبابه وهايل) بتوع ابو الخير صح :58:

فاكر الاعلان بتاع عربيات اوترا احمد حلمي ومني زكي اخر الاعلان كان ايه 
انت ب............. يا حلم.....................

شوف الراجل الصريح اللي قاللك الف جنيه للتركيبه ده لو كلامه صح يبقي عرض كويس

انا معرفوش بس غالبا هايطلع تبع كيم سول ودي شركه تجارة مذيبات يعني كمان هايوردللك خامات 


والله اعلم 
يمكن حد يخيب ظننا احنا الاتنين واسف ع الاطالة 

:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (22 فبراير 2010)

mido_lordship 
اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك بى
ثانيا انا عارف ان مفيش حد هيساعدنى ابدا بس انا عشمى فى ربنا كبير يمكن حد يقولنا
وانا فعلا عايز التركيبات زى بتاعت هايل والدبابة
وربنا يوفق بأذن الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 فبراير 2010)

انا عايز اعرف اسعار المذيبات والاسترات كلهاواشتريها منين فى اسكندرية او القاهرة...؟؟
ولوعايز اعمل شركة صغيرة ايه الاوراق والشروط اللازمة للمشروع...؟
وياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 فبراير 2010)

عايز اعرف من اخواتى فى المنتدى ان عملية تركيب المواد من المذيبات والكحولات لها خطوات ولا لأ ....؟


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ياأخى


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> فى انتظارك اخى الكريم الفتى النبيل


 



اعرف انني تاخرت في الرد عليك وارجو منك ان تغفر تقصيري

اولا موجز ما ذكر سابقا 
اكيد انه انت لا تريد تكرير النفط
والتنر هو مجموعة من المذيبات كما ذكر اخونا الكريم

وهذه تركيبة جيدة
تلوين وهي المادة الاساسيةونسبها تصل الى 64%
بيوتيل جلايكول 4%
اسيتون 28%
p.g.m استيت 4%


يمكن اضافة ميثانول بدل الاسيتون للحصول على تنر اقل كلفة 
او استعمال 26% ميثانول و2% اسيتون الى المكونات السابقة


ادعو لي بالتوفيق وتيسير الحال

بالنسبة للخلط
هي عملية تدوير للمكونات فقط من خلال مضخات (سايكوليشن)

هذه التركيبات كنت اخلطها بنفسي ولمصنع كبير فاطمئن

بالنسبة للمشروع

المصنع يشتري عشرات الاطنان للخلط وبالتالي يحصل على اسعار قليلة 
افضل بعد السؤال عن اسعار المذيبات من محال المواد الخام ان تسأل عن سعر البرميل المصنع الجاهز من شركة كبيرة قبل ان تدفع تكاليف التراخيص اللتي تتطلب شروط خاصة ومرشات حرائق


توكل على الله ولا تنسى النقاط الاخيرة وأركز عليها لأنني مررت بهذة التجربة


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (1 مارس 2010)

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> واتمنى لك التوفيق


والله انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى وانا متفهم لغيابك والله انا متشكر ليك بجد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب
وشكرا شكرا لك بس سؤال صغير معلش هل p.g.mهو البيوتل اسيتات و لا ايثيل اسيتات والمضخات دى لازم يعنى ولا ممكن اقلبها بالموتور وخلاص عن طريق الفنطاس
وشكرا لك وربنا ييسر لك الحال


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 مارس 2010)

مرحبا بك اخى الفتى النبيل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى فكرة انى احبك فى الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 مارس 2010)

انا عايز اعرف يعنى p.g.mاستيت


----------



## dalia2001 (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخى الفاضل على جميل مساعداتك للأخوه وربنا يجعله فى ميزانك و توكل على الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

ونعم بالله اختى الفاضلة
وشكرا لكل من ساعدنى وساعد الاخوة فى المنتدىوجزاهم الله كل خير


----------



## مازن81 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء ورزقكم رزقا حلالا طيبا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 مايو 2010)

الأخ محمد حسن توكة 
هل تم تصنيع التنر بطريقة الأخ الفتى النبيل ؟
او عندك طريقة أرخص ومختلفة؟
ارجو افادتنا بكل ما عندك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الأخ محمد حسن توكة
> هل تم تصنيع التنر بطريقة الأخ الفتى النبيل ؟
> او عندك طريقة أرخص ومختلفة؟
> ارجو افادتنا بكل ما عندك


 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
طريقة الاخ الرائع الفتىالنبيل تركيبته رائعة وانا شغال بيها بس للبويات الاكريلك اما للتنر الشعبى فانا شغال بطريقة اخرى وده يتوقف على الاسعار برجاء منك اولا ان تخبرنى من اى دولة انت والاسعار التالية ارجو منك اخبارى بيها
بيوتل اسيتات _ بيوتل جلايكول_ ايثيل اسيتات_ تولوين _ زيلين_ تى اكس _ ميثيل ايثيل كيتون _ميثانول
وانتظر منى موضوع بالكامل مثل موضوع ممدوح الجيار الذى يصنع الفنيك لكن انا فى مرحلة الانشاء وباذن الله اقدر افيدك


----------



## بلانك (13 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
أريد ان أفيدك في الله : 
المادة الأساسية و الغالية طبعا ً في تصنيع الثنر التجاري و الذي هو ( مذيب أو ممدد للدهانات ) هي البيوتيل أسيتات 
وهي اساسية في الخلطة بنسبة أكبر من 35% 
ومن ثم يجب عليك التجريب أي الخلط : ممكن الأسيتون - ميتيل ايتيل كيتون - كيروسين (نفط معدني white spirite ) - نفتا خفيفة 

للوصول الى الخلطة المرجوة بالسعر الذي تريده ولكن تأكد أن المادة الخام هي بيوتيل أسيتات قوة في إذابة الألكيدات ( أي المادة الخامة في الدهانات ) و الرائحة الخفيفة ونظرا ً لاحتوائها على زمرة كربوكسيلية يمكن أن تمزج معها الماء بنسبة أقل من 3% 



أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك 



اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علماً 
و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

بلانك قال:


> أخي الكريم
> أريد ان أفيدك في الله :
> المادة الأساسية و الغالية طبعا ً في تصنيع الثنر التجاري و الذي هو ( مذيب أو ممدد للدهانات ) هي البيوتيل أسيتات
> وهي اساسية في الخلطة بنسبة أكبر من 35%
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى على التوضيح لكن التركيبة التى تذكرها ستكون مرتفعة جدا فى الثمن مع انها جيدة جدا ولكنها لاتحقق الربح التجارى المطلوب بالنسبة لى فى مصر لان الاسعار وانت تعلم ذلك تختلف من دولة لاخرى لذلك انا طلبت منه ان يحضر لى بعض الاسعار اللازمة للتنر اولا حتى نعرف نتوصل لتركيبة جيدة ويكون لها ربح له ايضا تقبل مرورى وربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## بلانك (13 مايو 2010)

العفو أنا حبيت أخدم 

وانشاء الله أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

بلانك قال:


> العفو أنا حبيت أخدم
> 
> وانشاء الله أكون قد أفدتك


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم اكيد طبعا انت افدتنا واتمنى المزيد منك باذن الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

تركيبة للتنر
بنزين 50%
ميثانول 15%
ايثيل اسيتات 10%
بيوتل جلايكول 5%
بيوتل اسيتات 20%


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

تركيبة اخرى للتنر
لعمل 10 كيلو تنر
تى اكس 5.600
بيوتل جلايكول 00.600
بيوتل اسيتات 2
مك(ميثيل ايثيل كيتون) او ايثيل اسيتات 1.800


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

تركيبة اخرى للتنر
تولوين 60%
بيوتل اسيتات 8%
بيوتل جلايكول 4%
مك 3%
ميثانول 25%


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

وباذن الله انتظروا منى كل جديد وفى سياق عمل موضوع كبير عن التنر بكل انواعه لاننى لم انتهى بعد من مشروعى
وانتظروا منى تركيبات للتنر الشعبى باذن الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد 
انا من سوريا 
بالنسبة للخلطة التي فيها بنزين نفس بنزين السيارات؟ 
وهل يعمل البنزين بفعالية التنر كمذيب ؟
لأن السيد مهدي بكر كتب عن كيفية تنظيف الكيروسين من رائحته نهائيا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

ممكن طرق الخلط اخ محمد؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ محمد
> انا من سوريا
> بالنسبة للخلطة التي فيها بنزين نفس بنزين السيارات؟
> وهل يعمل البنزين بفعالية التنر كمذيب ؟
> لأن السيد مهدي بكر كتب عن كيفية تنظيف الكيروسين من رائحته نهائيا


السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم
فعلا هو بنزين السيارات المستخدم فى التركيبة والبنزين لا يذيب البويات ولكنه كحشوة ممتازة للتنر واستخدام الحمض لازالة لون البنزين لازم تعادلوا بصودا كاوية واعتقد ان سعر التولوين والزيلين رخيص عندكم على حد علمى وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> ممكن طرق الخلط اخ محمد؟


 السلام عليكم
طرق الخلط سهلة لان المذيبات سهلة فى الخلط مع بعضها ولو بالتقليب اليدوى ولا تشغل موتور للتقليب يكون سريع وان امكن خلاط بظى جدا للتقليب وربنا يوفقك وانا فى الخدمة


----------



## agabeain (13 مايو 2010)

اللة يزيدك من علموا أخى محمد ووفقك اللة وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

agabeain قال:


> اللة يزيدك من علموا أخى محمد ووفقك اللة وبارك اللة فيك


 وفقك الله اخوى عبد الرحمن بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي محمد
وجزاك عني وعن امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الجزاء


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ محمد
> انا من سوريا
> بالنسبة للخلطة التي فيها بنزين نفس بنزين السيارات؟
> وهل يعمل البنزين بفعالية التنر كمذيب ؟
> لأن السيد مهدي بكر كتب عن كيفية تنظيف الكيروسين من رائحته نهائيا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
البنزين فى سوريا اغلى سعرا من التولوين او من حشوات التنر المتاحة 
هل ممكن ان تخبرنى من اى مناطق سوريا انت ؟
وسأدلك انشاء الله على ارخص المصادر 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي محمد
> وجزاك عني وعن امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير الجزاء


عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام وربنا يزيدك باذن الله واخوى الكريم chemicaleng كمان هيساعدك فى حشوة التنر لانه ايضا من سوريا وسوف يخبرك بالارخص والاحسن لتنفيذ مشروعك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 مايو 2010)

الله يكتر خيركم انتم الأثنين اخ محمد واستازي الكريم chemicaleng 
انا من دمشق


----------



## chemicaleng (15 مايو 2010)

*تحية دمشقية من ارض دمشق الفيحاء*



abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يكتر خيركم انتم الأثنين اخ محمد واستازي الكريم chemicaleng
> انا من دمشق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم عبد العزيز 
وانا ايضا من سكان مدينة دمشق ( احمد الله على ذلك ) 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (15 مايو 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يكتر خيركم انتم الأثنين اخ محمد واستازي الكريم chemicaleng
> انا من دمشق


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربما يبارك فيك اخى الكريم ولو يوجد معك اى مشاكل انا تحت امرك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اليمنى111 (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك يا محمدحسن ربى يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اليمنى111 (16 مايو 2010)

mohamedchem قال:


> الإخوة الأعزاء
> تختلف تركيبة الثنر بحسب المادة المراد تخفيفها فمثلآ:
> 1-ثنر النيتروسيليولوز لتخفيف الدوكو للسيارات و الورنيشات و سيلر النيترو للأخشاب
> تركيبة شعبية
> ...


شكرا لك لخى الكريم برجاء منك مساعدتى فى ازالة لون الجازولين بدون الحمض وشكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## eso11 (18 مايو 2010)

mohamedchem قال:


> الإخوة الأعزاء
> تختلف تركيبة الثنر بحسب المادة المراد تخفيفها فمثلآ:
> 1-ثنر النيتروسيليولوز لتخفيف الدوكو للسيارات و الورنيشات و سيلر النيترو للأخشاب
> تركيبة شعبية
> ...


 



طيب بقي ياريت تحط موضوع كامل عن الدهانات


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 مايو 2010)

eso11 قال:


> طيب بقي ياريت تحط موضوع كامل عن الدهانات


 
السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
اى سؤال تريده اكتب فى هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002.html
وباذن الله تلاقى اللى يساعدك فيه


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (20 مايو 2010)

اشكر هذا الرجل محمد حسن توكه على هذه المعلومات الصادقه والله العظيم ان هذا الرجل محترم لانه صادق اسال الله ان يوفقه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 مايو 2010)

مهنس الشرقيه قال:


> اشكر هذا الرجل محمد حسن توكه على هذه المعلومات الصادقه والله العظيم ان هذا الرجل محترم لانه صادق اسال الله ان يوفقه


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك اخى الكريم على كلماتك الرائعة وباذن الله ربنا يقدرنى وازودكم بالمزيد باذن الله


----------

